
Research questions that could have a big social impact, organised by discipline - apsec112
https://80000hours.org/articles/research-questions-by-discipline/
======
alexdw_mgzi
Many of these questions are not well posed. For instance, the question,
"What’s the average lifespan of the most common species of wild animals?", has
a fairly simple answer. Most animals are insects, and most insect larva get
eaten. Ergo, the average lifespan is probably measured in hours.

If the question is restricted to only mammals, then you still have fairly big
ranges. Small animals may live only long enough to breed, while some larger
animals (such as humans) may live for decades.

There are other questions about cultural longevity, well-being as well as
broad and specific questions about risk factors. Communicating the desires
behind these questions might be more helpful than the questions themselves.

~~~
davidmanheim
You might want to click some of the links or read other content on the site to
get more of that supposedly missing context.

